# متحف الفن الإسلامي (قطر)



## Alinajeeb (18 ديسمبر 2008)

متحف الفن الإسلامي يختصر 1400 عام من التاريخ بـ800 قطعة فنية نادرة

المعروضات تم تخزينها في ثكنة عسكرية للحفاظ على قيمتها العالية




15 عاما قضتها قطر وهي تجمع القطعة الفنية تلو الأخرى، فلما دقت ساعة الصفر، لم تكن فقط 800 قطعة فنية ثمينة، بل غدت تاريخا اختصر 1400 سنة من التاريخ الإسلامي، اختيرت بعناية فائقة، وتسعى قطر من خلالها للوصول إلى هدفها بأن تكون منارة عالمية للفنون، عبر متحف الفن الإسلامي، الذي دشن أمس في العاصمة الدوحة. 

وقد جمعت مقتنيات المتحف من أوروبا وآسيا، يتراوح تاريخها بين القرن السابع الميلادي وصولا إلى القرن التاسع عشر، وتمثل مجموعة المقتنيات التنوع الموجود في الفن الاسلامي. وتتراوح المعروضات ما بين الكتب والمخطوطات وقطع السيراميك والمعادن والزجاج والعاج والأنسجة والخشب والأحجار الكريمة والقطع النقدية المصنوعة من الفضة والنحاس والبرونز، التي يرجع تاريخ بعضها إلى ما قبل الإسلام وبالتحديد إلى العهد الساساني، وترجع أحدثها إلى العهد الصفوي، مرورا بالعصرين الأموي والعباسي. 

وعلى الرغم من تكتم الجهات الرسمية القطرية على القيمة المادية لهذه القطع الفنية، فإن مصادر تؤكد أن قيمتها تصل إلى نحو 6 مليارات ريال قطري (1.6 مليار دولار أميركي). 

وصمم مبنى المتحف المهندس المعماري الصيني أيوه مينغ بي، الذي سبق وصمم الهرم الزجاجي خارج متحف اللوفر الباريسي. ويتربع المتحف على واجهة كورنيش مدينة الدوحة، على جزيرة صناعية وتبلغ مساحته 33.5 ألف متر مربع، وهو مبنى مؤلف من خمسة طوابق، استلهم تصميمه من «نافورة الوضوء» التي أنشئت خلال القرن الثالث عشر في مسجد أحمد بن طولون في القاهرة، الذي يعود تاريخه إلى القرن التاسع الميلادي. 

ولتصميم المتحف قصة تستحق أن تروى، حيث يقول المهندس الصيني إنه عندما تلقى دعوة أمير قطر لتصميم المتحف، رفض في البداية باعتباره غير مطلع على الفنون الإسلامية، قبل أن يقوم بجولة بين قرطبة والمسجد الأموي بدمشق وعدد من المراكز الثقافية الاسلامية حول العالم، وعندما رأى المهندس الصيني قبة نافورة الوضوء في مسجد أحمد بن طولون بالقاهرة، قال حينها إنه وجد روح المتحف التي استوحى منها تصميمه. 

ويضم المتحف مركز ابحاث وبه مكتبة للفن الاسلامي الى جانب مقتنياته الثمينة، ومنها نحو 800 قطعة اثرية من عدة دول بعضها يصل عمرها الى ألف سنة وبعضها من اوروبا منذ ايام الاندلس


















































المثير في المبنى أن جزءا منه يقع تحت الماء والجزء الآخر فوق الأرض، وبالتالي، يتطلب الوصول اليه المشي على جسر مبني فوق الماء.

أما بالنسبة للديكورات الداخلية للمتحف، فقد صممها المصمم الفرنسي الشهير ويلموت، وهو الذي صمم كذلك المعارض التي ستتضمن مقتنيات المتحف، اضافة الى تصميمه لفترينات العرض التي ستعرض فيها المقتنيات.

يحتوي القبو على جميع الخدمات الكهربائية والميكانيكية التي تخدم المتحف، فيما يتضمن الطابق الأرضي المدخل الرئيسي الذي سيكون فيه العرض المؤقت، والطابقان الثاني والثالث سيكونان للمعارض الدائمة، بينما يتضمن الطابق الرابع قاعات للمحاضرات وقاعات صغيرة للعرض، أما الطابق الخامس فسيكون مخصصا لبعض المكاتب الادارية لكبار الاداريين، ويتضمن الطابق أيضا مطعما مجهزا على أحدث الطرز.

وبالنسبة لحدائق المتحف والأسطح الخضراء قال المهندس نشوان ان تصاميمها وضعت من قبل 'آي ام بي' نفسه، حيث قام بتصميم الحديقة الرئيسية للمتحف التي تصل مساحتها الى نحو 250 الف متر مربع، وقد زرعت بأشجار النخيل التي تدل على القوة والشموخ، الى جانب زراعة مسطحات خضراء تتضمن مسطحات مائية.

وهناك جزيرة تابعة للمتحف تم تصميمها على شكل تلال يصل ارتفاع التلة الواحدة منها الى نحو 20 مترا، وهي تمثل البيئة الصحراوية في قطر، بينما تحتضن هذه التلال واحة واسعة مصممة على نحو يوفر أماكن للجلوس واستمتاع الزوار، حيث تحيط بها المياه وأشجار النخيل.

وقامت شركة تركية تدعى 'بيتور' بتنفيذ المبنى الرئيسي للمتحف، فيما تقوم شركة مختلطة اماراتية ايرلندية تدعى 'مايفن ديبه' بتنفيذ المعارض الداخلية والفترينات وسيتم تأثيثه بأثاث قامت بتصنيعه خصيصا شركة كازينا الايطالية.

وسيحتوي المتحف الاسلامي في قطر مقتنيات الحضارة الاسلامية على مر العصور، كما يضم أحدث التكنولوجيا المستخدمة في مجالات الكمبيوتر والمصاعد والأمن والسلامة والاطفاء.

وبهذه التكنولوجيا يكون متحف الفن الاسلامي في قطر أحدث متحف اسلامي على مستوى العالم بالنظر الى تصميمه وتجهيزه.


----------



## Arch_M (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك صور رائعة ومعلومات قيمة

بس ممكن مساقط وقطاعات للمبنى..وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صج مهندسة (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شي جميل جدا
ولا بالاحلام


----------



## Alinajeeb (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركما 

طيب الباقي جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## Urban planning (25 ديسمبر 2008)

تحفه معمارية بكل ماتحمل من معنى 

ضمت اثار عربية من شتى الدول 

فهي للفن العربي الاسلامي عنوان 

اشيد بفكرة المتحف ونفتخر بتاريخنا العربي 

تصميم غالية بالابداع والانسجام 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (26 ديسمبر 2008)

تصميم غاية في البساطة والروعة..................شكرا


----------



## Alinajeeb (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس وائل ع مرورك


----------



## سوداني (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك واثاب على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## م.نهيل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااائع وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع....


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا 

سوداني

م. نهيل

مرور طيب

اللهم الطف باخواننا في غزة


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا 

سوداني

م. نهيل

مرور طيب

اللهم الطف باخواننا في غزة


----------



## jajo (15 مارس 2009)

أريد مساقط لمتحف الفن الإسلامي بقطر أرجوكم ساعدوني أرجوكم ((أنتظركم))


----------



## jajo (15 مارس 2009)

أريد مساقط لمتحف الفن الإسلامي بقطر أرجوكم ساعدوني أرجوكم ((أنتظركم))


----------



## Alnazeer (15 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة ورائعة... شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود.........


----------



## شيماء صلاح2006 (4 مايو 2009)

*طلب وظيفه*

أنا خريجه كاية الآثار جامعة القاهره ولدى خبره بمجال الآثار6سنوات وكنت اعمل بمكان مميز جدا فى مصر وارغب بالعمل فى مجال تخصصى بالمتحف الاسلامى بقطر وأقيم حاليا بدولة قطر فهل يمكن مساعدتى 
من يستطيع الاتصال عن طريق 
[email protected]


----------



## ابو هدير (4 مايو 2009)

صور روعه وشرح روع مشكووووووووووووور بس يريت كان في مساقط


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2009)

Alinajeeb
صور رائعة لمبني رائع
شكرا


----------



## حميدوان (13 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور بس الموضوع ينقصه البلانات والصور الداخلية


----------



## haddafares (19 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجوا ارفاق بعض المخططاتو المقاطع لهذه التحفة الفنية الراقية


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ام عبد (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا اشكرا الاخوان على المجهود الواضح في التقرير (الموضوع )
وحابه اضيف للاخوه الكرام البلانات والسكاشن كأول مشاركه لي وانشاء الله تفيدكم 
وشكرا ​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## ام عبد (2 أبريل 2010)

*يتبع*

ثلاث بلانات من اصل خمسه 
وسايت بلان 
وسكشن 
ونشاء الله تعجبكم 




​


----------



## ام عبد (2 أبريل 2010)

*يتبع*

يتبع الصور 





​


----------

